# Neve Eternas - Variação com a Latitude



## Minho (18 Set 2006 às 00:34)

A título de curiosidade resolvi postar uma tabela extraída do livro Climatologia, de José Cuadrat e Mª. Fernanda Pita.

O que é mais curioso é o facto de que até ao paralelo 40º a diferença entre as neves permanentes não é muito dispare. Mas a partir do paralelo 40 as diferenças são bem notórias a favor do Hemisfério Sul. Vejam como no Hemisfério Norte no parelos 50-60 as neves perpetuas estão 2 vezes e meia mais altas do que no Hemisfério Sul. No nosso pararelo caso fosse igual ao Hemisfério Sul teriamos neves enternas na Serra da Estrela...

As altitudes estão em metros.


----------



## dj_alex (18 Set 2006 às 10:43)

Minho disse:


> A título de curiosidade resolvi postar uma tabela extraída do livro Climatologia, de José Cuadrat e Mª. Fernanda Pita.
> 
> O que é mais curioso é o facto de que até ao paralelo 40º a diferença entre as neves permanentes não é muito dispare. Mas a partir do paralelo 40 as diferenças são bem notórias a favor do Hemisfério Sul. Vejam como no Hemisfério Norte no parelos 50-60 as neves perpetuas estão 2 vezes e meia mais altas do que no Hemisfério Sul. No nosso pararelo caso fosse igual ao Hemisfério Sul teriamos neves enternas na Serra da Estrela...
> 
> As altitudes estão em metros.



Oceano a mais...


----------



## Z13 (21 Set 2006 às 22:42)

Curioso!!! Mas os hemisferios parecem-me demasiado vastos para tal apreciação...
Existe alguma referencia entre a altitude minima na Europa/Asia e na América do Norte?


----------



## Minho (21 Set 2006 às 22:46)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Curioso!!! Mas os hemisferios parecem-me demasiado vastos para tal apreciação...
> Existe alguma referencia entre a altitude minima na Europa/Asia e na América do Norte?



Presumo que esta tabela seja feita a partir sondagens atmosféricas onde a tempeatura máxima =< 0ºC durante todo ano. Só assim temos neves eternas....


----------



## Fil (22 Set 2006 às 00:33)

Eu estou com algumas dúvidas quanto a esses dados. É que olhando para uma imagem de satélite da Patagonia, nem sequer agora em Setembro tem uma cobertura de neve constante, quanto mais no verão a 800m. Olhando para as temperaturas a 850hPa, pode-se ver também que não são muito frias, até mesmo no inverno climático:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/samavnpanel2.html

Posso estar errado...


----------



## Minho (23 Set 2006 às 00:24)

Fil disse:


> Eu estou com algumas dúvidas quanto a esses dados. É que olhando para uma imagem de satélite da Patagonia, nem sequer agora em Setembro tem uma cobertura de neve constante, quanto mais no verão a 800m. Olhando para as temperaturas a 850hPa, pode-se ver também que não são muito frias, até mesmo no inverno climático:
> 
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/samavnpanel2.html
> 
> Posso estar errado...



Presumo então que a tabela deve referir-se efectivamente onde há neves eternas nos dois hemisférios... 

Quanto à questão do verão, aí está a diferença entre os dois hemisférios, é que no Verão a partir da latitude 45 a diferença das temperaturas em relação ao Inverno não é tão acusada como no HN o que evita que haja um degelo tão grande...
Se vires as normais climatológicas da Argentina no verão, abaixo dos as máximas não passam dos 22ºC....
E isto tem tudo a ver com a existência de pouco continentes no HS e consequentemente a inexistências de depressões térmicas no Verão...







http://www.meteofa.mil.ar/?mod=clima&id=51


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (24 Set 2006 às 15:58)

O PRINCIPAL FAOTR SÃO OS OCEANOS E POR TER MUITA CORRENTE FRIA AO LADO DAS CADEIAS DE MONTANHAS.

AGORA OS DADOS ESTÃO UM POUCO FORÇADOS, POIS EM MENDOZA A +- 32º S A NEVE ETERNA ESTÁ A MAIS DE 4200 m
 SE ENTRE 30/40 ºS TIVESSE NEVE ETERNA DOS 3000 PARA CIMA, NEVARIA MAIS NO MORRO DA IGREJA QUE ESTÁ A 1822 m E +-28.30 SUL.

DURANTE UNS ANOS ACOMPANHEI AS SONDAGENS DE PORTO ALEGRE E A LINHA DE 0ºC MUITAS VEZES CHEGAVA A 5500/6000 m NO VERÃO!!


----------

